# "The Uber Blast"



## Carrion (Aug 21, 2007)

Fake or not, it's still hilarious to listen to.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 21, 2007)

Those are theose pedals that have a hit when you both press down and release the pedal. 

Thats fucking hilarious though


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 21, 2007)

*super fast double bass on a jazz breakdown*

Yeah, while it wouldn't register on an acoustic kit, those pedals are hard to control, so its still mad props (like carot top props)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Those are theose pedals that have a hit when you both press down and release the pedal.
> 
> Thats fucking hilarious though



Nope, that would be the Duellist pedals. He's using the Sonor Giant Steps, which actually have a separate pedal for the heel, so he IS actually playing all those notes, although like the last dude said they probably wouldn't register on an acoustic kit.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2007)

Would be great for grindcore.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds like a 1982 video game riffle.


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 21, 2007)

lame


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2007)

Why is it lame? The guy is obviously just fucking around, he doesn't look serious at all.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 21, 2007)

That's quite amusing. There's no way you can pull that off on an acoustic kit, though.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 21, 2007)

lailer75 said:


> lame



Damn right : that's quite a lame post you just wrote.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Variant (Aug 21, 2007)

I like it... but he needs to gravity blast with his hands as well.


----------



## Carrion (Aug 21, 2007)

Variant said:


> I like it... but he needs to gravity blast with his hands as well.



Look at the size of his sticks


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 21, 2007)

Hah, he's quad-hammering that sumbitch! Jebus help us all if someone like Tim Yung ever decides to use those pedals.


----------



## Groff (Aug 21, 2007)

Two dualists?! CHEATER!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 21, 2007)

jesus , sounds like some of the farts my roommate was letting out last night


----------



## Variant (Aug 21, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Two dualists?! CHEATER!



I dunno, a double bass setup could be considered 'cheating', the articulated kick pedal in itself could be considered 'cheating', anything except hitting a taught animal skin over a coconut gourd could be considered 'cheating'.


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 21, 2007)

I liked it, i thought it was rather amusing lol he was totally just messin around


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Two dualists?! CHEATER!





Me said:


> Nope, that would be the Duellist pedals. He's using the Sonor Giant Steps, which actually have a separate pedal for the heel, so he IS actually playing all those notes, although like the last dude said they probably wouldn't register on an acoustic kit.


----------



## Groff (Aug 21, 2007)

Variant said:


> I dunno, a double bass setup could be considered 'cheating', the articulated kick pedal in itself could be considered 'cheating', anything except hitting a taught animal skin over a coconut gourd could be considered 'cheating'.



I'm just saying, i'd like to see him do it with a double pedal.

I think the video is hilarious!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the dude's faces when superblasting.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 22, 2007)

If you cant chi your kick drum (chi drum) with the ancient art of dragon strike, then *index thumb on forehead* RUESAA 


Dudes, he wasn't hiding it. He didn't set it up on an acousta-electric (see hellhammers kit), or try to make you think he was doing it for a second (I have seen some people get so proud about their speed but only because they triggered it and were running a "woman menstrating while depressed" sensitivity, that registers ocean floor earthquakes better then nasa's seizmagraphs, and triggers whenever a new child is born in china (about 16th notes at 135bpm. Chinese do it like rabits and gestate like fruitflys man).

At least you know that there really is a limit to how fast you can go on a kick drum and still have it maintain some sort of relevance (stfu you jazzies who think that hitting the bassdrum more than once a couple of bars isn't drumming, double kicks is kicks too)


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 22, 2007)

its interesting, but i would prefer to hear that on acoustic drum kit, because the sound here is similar to fruity loops at 320bps


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2007)

999dead666 said:


> its interesting, but i would prefer to hear that on acoustic drum kit, because the sound here is similar to fruity loops at 320bps



hey now!, I can get much much better sound from fruityloops then that.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2007)

That was a pretty funny video. Some of those electric drum sounds were really bad, specifically the bass drum which sounded like pure crap.



Desecrated said:


> hey now!, I can get much much better sound from fruityloops then that.


----------



## darren (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't see the point. It's about as musical sounding as my electric toothbrush.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

The point is he was probably just fucking around. Look at his face while he's playing, it doesn't look like he's taking it seriously at all. I hardly see why this is anymore ridiculous than bands who use a drum machine or something else.



There's another video of him. Definitely not the cleanest drummer, but I'd like to see any of us do any better


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 22, 2007)

i still think its lame. i guess its a cool gimic, but he has no hand skills


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

I think his hand skills are okay, as long as he's not trying to gravity blast


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a hard time understanding why you people cant look beyond this video, okay the guy isn't the best drummer, but what would happen if a really good drummer would get his hands on this pedals and an electric kit ? 

I'm not saying that speed is the most important thing but in some music styles speed is an important factor and let say someone like the drummer in nile could surely make use of these things. Maybe just for one song or for one passage of a song or something.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

I just think it's funny that people are shitting on this on a seven string forum. If anyone should be able to find acceptance for their different tastes in musical instruments, it should be here  "Why are you using 2 beaters per pedal? One should be enough"  Sounds familiar?


----------



## Carrion (Aug 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just think it's funny that people are shitting on this on a seven string forum. If anyone should be able to find acceptance for their different tastes in musical instruments, it should be here  "Why are you using 2 beaters per pedal? One should be enough"  Sounds familiar?



Y R U USIN 7 STRINGS IT NOT LIEK ANYB0dY MaStErd 6 sTrings YET!


----------



## Variant (Aug 22, 2007)

darren said:


> I don't see the point. It's about as musical sounding as my electric toothbrush.



Not a fan of industrial, eh?

*Variant cues TVII by Ministry.


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol, didn't even know this existed  
He's a pretty decent drummer though his gravity rolls still needs some work


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 29, 2007)

I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## Nats (Aug 29, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Variant (Aug 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just think it's funny that people are shitting on this on a seven string forum. If anyone should be able to find acceptance for their different tastes in musical instruments, it should be here  "Why are you using 2 beaters per pedal? One should be enough"  Sounds familiar?



Agreed 100%, I'm defining this guys quad pedals for the same reason I defend my seventh and eighth strings!  Shit, I'd play in a band with him in a second.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 30, 2007)

That was actually pretty damn cool. I could see some uses for that.

Now let's try to figure out how many drum hits/second that is. What is it like, 8 hits per foot per second?


----------



## forelander (Aug 30, 2007)

I like that he can do one footed double kick blasts and have the other foot free for something else. I don't really see what the problem is.


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 30, 2007)

Hahaha, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 31, 2007)

i love that giant step kick... obviously sonor saw that lots of people were using the heel-toe technique, and decided to go from that... so i´d say that these pedals are as much cheating as heel-toe-technique, because you´re really doing the same fucking thing, except these pedals are better designed for the job, using separate clubs for heel and toe, allowing for quicker "fallback", instead of waiting for the pedal to bounce back up, having to use a "bounce" kind of technique...

so yeah, i deem this pedal Tr00!


----------



## Cancer (Aug 31, 2007)

Variant said:


> Agreed 100%, I'm defining this guys quad pedals for the same reason I defend my seventh and eighth strings!  Shit, I'd play in a band with him in a second.



Same here, I've been looking for this guy forever. That kind of sick speed, AND he uses a digital kit ...be still my heart.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 1, 2007)

Strong Bad said:


> Boy do I ever need a quadruple bass pedal.


----------



## amonb (Sep 1, 2007)

that was an awesome vid, I loved the guys face.... obviously knows how nuts it sounds.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 14, 2007)

'Cause it's cool.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 5, 2007)

Thomas said:


> That's quite amusing. There's no way you can pull that off on an acoustic kit, though.




I beg to differ, look at Virgil Donati's Instructional DVD.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 5, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Would be great for grindcore.



yee


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 5, 2007)

I think this is really funny and awesome !

I didn't even know such pedal existed that hits the kick also when it's released.....
It's funny how the guy just looks into the camera at the end and walks away with this grin on his face, just like  
Cool clip !


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 5, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> I didn't even know such pedal existed that hits the kick also when it's released.....



A pedal like that DOES exist, but this pedal has a seperate heel plate, attached to the second beater, so he's doing true heel/toe strokes, he just has a beater for each part of his foot. Maybe you already knew that but I just wanted to clarify this again, because it's totally separate and he actually is doing both strokes, instead of just letting the pedal go and have it do another stroke for him.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 5, 2007)

Th eDuellist and Triplist do what Santuzzo describes.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

This vid never gets old


----------



## Durero (Dec 6, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just think it's funny that people are shitting on this on a seven string forum. If anyone should be able to find acceptance for their different tastes in musical instruments, it should be here  "Why are you using 2 beaters per pedal? One should be enough"  Sounds familiar?


 couldn't agree more.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen this like 20+ times now.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought the quadruple pedals some time ago, and now I see this 

This video it's awesome.


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2007)

That ruled.


----------

